# χαρτομάνι



## nickel (Jun 4, 2011)

*Όσα κρύψαμε στο τούνελ...*

Του Κωνσταντίνου Ζούλα

Μπροστά από το Στάδιο Ειρήνης και Φιλίας υπάρχει ένα τούνελ που οδηγεί στην παλιά παραλιακή. Είναι ένα τούνελ που διαβαίνουμε καθημερινά όσοι δουλεύουμε στην Εθν. Μακαρίου, ενώ από το 2004 που κατασκευάστηκε το φαληρικό σύμπλεγμα χρησιμοποιείται και από χιλιάδες αυτοκίνητα, καθώς πλέον οδηγεί και στην εθνική οδό.

Διαβαίνουμε, έγραψα, αλλά το ορθότερο είναι προσπαθούμε να το διαβούμε. Διότι ο εργολάβος που το κατασκεύασε ουδέποτε απομάκρυνε τα μπάζα και τα χώματα που περίσσεψαν. Το παράτησε με τσιμεντόπλακες, χωρίς καν να κόψει τα σίδερα που εξέχουν από τα σκουριασμένα φρεάτια. Και στα οποία όλως τυχαίως οδηγούν οι ραβδωτές κίτρινες πλάκες για τους τυφλούς. Θα σκέφτηκε προφανώς ότι και να καρφωθεί ένα σίδερο σε κάνα πόδι, δίπλα είναι το νοσοκομείο Μετροπόλιταν.

Εξυπακούεται πως όταν βρέχει το (γεμάτο παράνομα παρκαρισμένα Ι. Χ.) τούνελ γίνεται παραπόταμος του Κηφισού, καθώς τα φρεάτια βουλώνουν αμέσως. Από τις σακούλες, τα πλαστικά μπουκάλια και ένα απίστευτο *χαρτομάνι* από τις επίσης παράνομες αφίσες. Νοτίζει το τσιμέντο, ξεκολλούν και αναδεικνύονται εκ νέου τα χουλιγκανικά γκράφιτι που κοσμούν βέβαια όλο το τούνελ μας. Η αφίσα athens erotica ήταν το τελευταίο «χιτ» που παραλίγο να σκεπάσει τις διαφημίσεις του τσίρκου Massimo, οι οποίες βρίσκονται εκεί από το 2005. Η απόλυτη σιχασιά ολοκληρώθηκε τις τελευταίες μέρες, όταν οι πεζοί γίναμε μάρτυρες όλων των σταδίων αποσύνθεσης μιας γάτας που κάποιο Ι. Χ. «έλιωσε» και ουδείς βέβαια περιμάζεψε.

Δεν ξέρω πώς, αλλά παρατηρώντας χθες όλο αυτό το χάλι, μου ’ρθε στο μυαλό ότι αυτό είναι το πραγματικό τούνελ στο οποίο αίφνης απορούμε ότι εγκλωβιστήκαμε. Το τούνελ της βρωμιάς, της αδιαφορίας, της ανευθυνότητας, της ατιμωρησίας και βέβαια της διαπλοκής (ποιος άραγε υπουργός παρέλαβε αυτό το αίσχος;). Αυτή είναι η υπόγεια διαδρομή μας, όπως την περιέγραψε ο Σαββόπουλος, και από αυτήν καλούμαστε πια να απαλλαγούμε, θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε. Γι’ αυτό, αντί να αναζητούμε γενικώς κάποιον από μηχανής θεό να μας δείξει το φως στην άκρη του, καλύτερα θα ήταν να το ανάψουμε εμείς εντός του. Για να μην ξεχνάμε το δημιούργημά μας ακόμη και τη νύχτα, που το κρύβουν οι καμένες λάμπες του.
http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_1_04/06/2011_444524​
Για το _*χαρτομάνι*_ τα λεξικά δίνουν κυρίως το _bumph_ ή _bumf_ (από το _bum fodder_, «κωλόχαρτο» κυριολεκτικά και «κωλόχαρτα» μεταφορικά). Σε ένα άλλο λεξικό υπάρχει και το _red tape_.

Το _bumf_ είναι καλό για τη χαρταδούρα που ξεχύνεται από τις εφημερίδες με τα πολλά διαφημιστικά ένθετα, αλλά για το χαρτομάνι που ζητάει κάποια υπηρεσία του δημοσίου για να πάρεις μια υπογραφή ή για το χαρτομάνι που γεμίζουν οι δρόμοι μετά από μια συγκέντρωση, κάτι καλύτερο χρειαζόμαστε. Προτάσεις;

Απορία: η Magenta στο _bumf_ δίνει και *_φιλοστόκες_. Ξέρει κανείς τις _φιλιστόκες_ εκτός από τους Κερκυραίους;


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...]
> Το _bumf_ είναι καλό για τη χαρταδούρα που ξεχύνεται από τις εφημερίδες με τα πολλά διαφημιστικά ένθετα, αλλά για το χαρτομάνι που ζητάει κάποια υπηρεσία του δημοσίου για να πάρεις μια υπογραφή ή για το χαρτομάνι που γεμίζουν οι δρόμοι μετά από μια συγκέντρωση, κάτι καλύτερο χρειαζόμαστε. Προτάσεις;
> [...]



Το paperwork μάς κάνει ή θέλουμε κάτι πιο μπαμφοντερικό απαξιωτικό;
*paperwork*: routine clerical or record-keeping work often incidental to a more important task

Για το άχρηστο χαρτομάνι στο γραφείο υπάρχει και το *paper clutter*, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μπορούμε να το επεκτείνουμε και στο σκουπιδαριό του δρόμου ή είναι καλύτερα να πάμε στο συμβατικό *paper trash*.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2011)

Επίσης, το *paper mountain*.


----------



## Philip (Jun 4, 2011)

nickel said:


> για το χαρτομάνι που ζητάει κάποια υπηρεσία του δημοσίου για να πάρεις μια υπογραφή ή για το χαρτομάνι που γεμίζουν οι δρόμοι μετά από μια συγκέντρωση, κάτι καλύτερο χρειαζόμαστε. Προτάσεις;


 
1. endless documentation
endless formfilling
no end of formfilling/forms to fill in
mountain of paperwork
tons of forms

2. piles of paper rubbish

_any more for any more?_


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2011)

Τελικά, είναι πολύ ωραίο να μη χρειάζεται να πεις εσύ τίποτα και να τα λένε όλα οι άλλοι και πανέμορφα. Θα το δοκιμάζω πιο συχνά. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2011)

...
Εδώ συνδυάζονται και τα δύο: η γραφειοκρατία και η εξαφάνιση μέσα στο χαρτομάνι εκείνου που τόλμησε να την αψηφήσει.

Have you got a 27B-6?






The official plumbers' short-lived revenge and nasty end (Bob Hoskins: 'I'm sorry, but I'm a bit of a stickler for paperwork.')

και

Death by paper


----------



## cougr (Jan 28, 2013)

Ένα ακόμα σχετικό βίντεο


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2013)

Το έχω δει και ξαναδεί (πρέπει να είναι και κάπου εδώ μέσα) και το ξαναβλέπω με απίστευτη ευχαρίστηση κάθε φορά. Τρέφω βέβαια απύθμενο μίσος για τη βλακεία κάθε γραφειοκρατίας.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 28, 2013)

> Του Κωνσταντίνου Ζούλα
> (...) Δεν ξέρω πώς, αλλά παρατηρώντας χθες όλο αυτό το χάλι, μου ’ρθε στο μυαλό ότι αυτό είναι το πραγματικό τούνελ στο οποίο αίφνης απορούμε ότι εγκλωβιστήκαμε. Το τούνελ της βρωμιάς, της αδιαφορίας, της ανευθυνότητας, της ατιμωρησίας και βέβαια της διαπλοκής (ποιος άραγε υπουργός παρέλαβε αυτό το αίσχος;). Αυτή είναι η υπόγεια διαδρομή μας, όπως την περιέγραψε ο Σαββόπουλος, και από αυτήν καλούμαστε πια να απαλλαγούμε, θέλουμε δεν θέλουμε.
> http://news.kathimerini.gr/4dcgi/_w_articles_columns_1_04/06/2011_444524​



Μου τη δίνει λίγο αυτή η χρήση των στίχων όπου μας βολέψει. Ίσως είναι επειδή μ' αρέσει ο Σαββόπουλος. Τι σχέση έχει αυτή η υπόγεια διαδρομή με το τούνελ της αδιαφορίας, ανευθυνότητας και ξερωγώ τι;


----------



## nickel (Jan 28, 2013)

Τη χρήση εύστοχων φράσεων από τη λογοτεχνία ή τα πιο γνωστά τραγούδια μας δεν τη γλιτώνουμε — και η χρήση θα περιλαμβάνει και κατάχρηση. Το ατυχές εδώ είναι η υπενθύμιση της προέλευσης της φράσης: αντί να πει ένα σκέτο «Αυτή είναι η “υπόγεια διαδρομή” μας», πρόσθεσε το «όπως την περιέγραψε ο Σαββόπουλος» και σε κάνει μετά να αναρωτιέσαι δικαίως τι περιγράφει ο ένας και τι ο άλλος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 28, 2013)

daeman said:


> Have you got a 27B-6?


Πείτε με ψείρα, αλλά το stroke δεν είναι αυτό; /

Αυτό - αν δεν απατώμαι είναι dash ή hyphen.



daeman said:


> (Bob Hoskins: 'I'm sorry, but I'm a bit of a stickler for paperwork.')


Κι εδώ πείτε με ψείρα, αλλά δεν είναι ο Μπομπ που το λέει, είναι ο Jonathan Pryce.


----------



## Marinos (Jan 28, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τη χρήση εύστοχων φράσεων από τη λογοτεχνία ή τα πιο γνωστά τραγούδια μας δεν τη γλιτώνουμε — και η χρήση θα περιλαμβάνει και κατάχρηση. Το ατυχές εδώ είναι η υπενθύμιση της προέλευσης της φράσης: αντί να πει ένα σκέτο «Αυτή είναι η “υπόγεια διαδρομή” μας», πρόσθεσε το «όπως την περιέγραψε ο Σαββόπουλος» και σε κάνει μετά να αναρωτιέσαι δικαίως τι περιγράφει ο ένας και τι ο άλλος.



Α μπράβο, αυτό ακριβώς (θα) ήθελα να γράψω.


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> Πείτε με ψείρα, αλλά το stroke δεν είναι αυτό; /
> 
> Αυτό - αν δεν απατώμαι είναι dash ή hyphen.



Σωστά, κι ευχαριστώ. :) 
Ελπίζω όμως να μη μετρήσει αυτή η στιγμιαία απροσεξία μου στη συνολική βαθμολογία και την επαγγελματική μου εξέλιξη. 
Έκανα κι εγώ ένα λάθος, κυρία διευθυντά [sic], αλλά σας παρακαλώ, μη μου το χρεώνετε αυστηρά, παρότι έγινε σε ένα τόσο σημαντικό ζήτημα στην εργασία μου (καθώς παρασύρθηκα από τον τίτλο του βίντεο), όχι σ' ένα χαλαρό ποστ σ' ένα φόρουμ.  
Στο κάτω-κάτω (hyphen), όλοι κάνουμε λάθη. 



AoratiMelani said:


> Κι εδώ πείτε με ψείρα, αλλά δεν είναι ο Μπομπ που το λέει, είναι ο Jonathan Pryce.









Επίσης σωστό, αλλά εν μέρει. Δεν το λέει μόνο ο Πράις, το λέει και ο Χόσκινς παρακάτω:

00:29:31
TUTTLE (Robert De Niro): The paperwork, couldn't stand the paperwork. Listen, this old system of yours could be on fire and I couldn't even turn on the kitchen tap without filling in a 27B/6... Bloody paperwork. Ha.

SAM (Jonathan Pryce): Well, I suppose one has to expect a certain amount.

TUTTLE: Why? I came into this game for the action, the excitement, go anywhere, travel light, get in, get out, wherever there's trouble, a man alone. Now they've got the whole country sectioned off and you can't move without a form. Ah ha! Found it! (he holds up a small charred gadget) There's your problem.

SAM: Can you fix it?

TUTTLE: No. But I can bypass it with one of these. He pulls another gadget from his bag.

SAM: Fine by me.
[...]

00:31:35
SAM: Have you got a 27B/6?

DOWSER (Derrick O'Connor): 27B/6? 27B/6, 27B/6...
Dowser looks very angry. Veins stand out on his forehead and he goes into what looks like some sort of fit. Spoor hits him with a spanner.

SPOOR (Bob Hoskins) (to Sam): Now look what you've done to him.

SAM: Well, have you got a 27B/6?

SPOOR: Not... as such...

SPOOR: But we can get one. (worried about Dowser) It's all right, Terry, it's all right, everything's all right.

SAM (ushering them to the door): I'm sorry, but I'm a bit of a stickler for paper work, you see. I mean, where would we be if we didn't stick to the correct procedures?

SPOOR: _We'll be back. We'll be back!_
[...]

00:52:38
SPOOR: Here, sign that.

SAM: What is it?

SPOOR: 27B/6, what do you think it is?
[...]

01:48:20
SPOOR: Don't forget your receipt.

DOWSER (echoes): Don't forget your receipt.

*SPOOR (Hoskins):
I'm sorry, but I'm a bit of a stickler for paperwork.*

Ακριβώς στο απόσπασμα (στο 1':10") όπου παραπέμπει ο σύνδεσμος που είχα βάλει σ' εκείνη την πρόταση :glare::



daeman said:


> [...]
> The official plumbers' short-lived revenge and nasty end (Bob Hoskins: 'I'm sorry, but I'm a bit of a stickler for paperwork.')
> [...]



Anyway, Mrs Aorati Melani, have you got a 27B/6? Otherwise, I'm sorry, can't help you. I'm a bit of a stickler when it comes to sticklers. Excuse me now, I'm afraid I have to dash.  :devil: 

There goes my time _down the drain_ for a bloody shitty 27B/6. Oh well, it's neither the first nor the last tuttle in my buttle.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jan 28, 2013)

Να ιδρύσουμε το σύλλογο των ψειρών; ή μήπως των ψείρων;


----------

